# Cooling System Has Several Adverse Lifestyle Effects



## Monstrous (Jan 7, 2008)

It seems that the room which has my pc in it, is about 8-10 degrees warmer than any other room in the house. Even with every window in the house open and all of the doors, I was still 6 degrees warmer! My room also feels far more humid than other rooms.

My case is an Antec 900, with two 120mm intakes, 120mm outtake on the side, 120mm outtake on the rear, 200mm outtake on the top and inside are three 120mm's.
A quick system spec:
Q6600, 8800gt (700/2100), 2x2Gb DDR3 1333mhz, one 500Gb Western Digital HD and the motherboard is an Asus P5K3.

The air which I feel coming out of the computer is not warm at all, however I am using a 32" LCD screen, which produces a lot of heat over a large area. I 'think' what is happenning is, the cooling system from said computer, is circulating air around the room and picking up the warm air from the screen and circulating the room with essentially hot air.

Is this even possible to have such an effect?
Anyone had any other effects like this ?


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Makes sense that a powerful machine with lots of peripherals that produce heat would have an overall effect on the environment around it. Set up an oscillating fan in the room to help circulate the air within.


----------



## Monstrous (Jan 7, 2008)

I think the problem is the pc circulating the TV's hot air is it not ?

The pc really doesnt produce much heat at all. Just lots of air circulation.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

my 19" LCd makes alot of heat. I can imagine what a 32 puts off..I'd blame the LCD for making the heat. The 900 uses high flow, low pressure fans. It doesn't really stir the air up a whole lot.

Are the fans in your 900 all on low? Also, the side vent should be intake, not exhaust, especially if you have a hot gfx card (with my 9800GTX, the side fan off and full power is about a 10C GPU difference).


----------



## Monstrous (Jan 7, 2008)

magnethead said:


> my 19" LCd makes alot of heat. I can imagine what a 32 puts off..I'd blame the LCD for making the heat. The 900 uses high flow, low pressure fans. It doesn't really stir the air up a whole lot.
> 
> Are the fans in your 900 all on low? Also, the side vent should be intake, not exhaust, especially if you have a hot gfx card (with my 9800GTX, the side fan off and full power is about a 10C GPU difference).


I meant to write intake 

The case does push a lot of air, my exhast fans are all on full and my intakes on medium.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

they dont need to be. I have all mine set to high, and run them on a 4 channel fan controller, around 6 or 7 volts normally, and full tilt when gaming. Except the 200- either it's full power or it's off.


----------



## Monstrous (Jan 7, 2008)

I had the pc on all one step down before and found not a lot of difference. I think any air circulation is making the situation worse. 

The position of the case relative to the monitor may be the problem? 
Could moving the case further from the monitor make a difference ?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Well, being the LCD is the root problem, there's not much you can do. My desk has a vertical divider between my LCD and the tissue- plus the monitor is taller than the tower, so it's not exactly able to move the air. Hot air rises anyways. My room is right across the hallway from the thermostat and my room is usually +-2 degrees F of the thermostat...usually cooler. I keep my 52" cieling fan on medium, and click the 13" deskfan (halfway across the room) on low whenever needed.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

If I shut my windows and put the LCDTV on it heats the room. Im not exaggerating either, Im considering turning the heating down in here over the winter, maybe even out the power usage a bit...


----------

